# JSV rejected, need help and inputs.



## calorific

Hi All, 

I had applied for German Job Seeker Visa on 13/11/2019 and it was rejected on 23/11/2019. From the lette, it says I had lacked preparedness for JSV and Financial proof is not sufficient.

1. I had produced some letters (3 to 4 German employers responses on interviews and interview schedules).
2. I had shown proof of 4 Lakhs (3 Lakhs FD and 1 Lakhs in Bank account) in total of around 5 thousand euros. 
3. I had showed accommodation booking from "Booking.com" for 1 month.
4. I had provided schengen travel insurance for 6 months.

I am not sure what to do next, what is the lack of preparedness and how to proceed further?

Anyone in this fourm had similar experiences, and willing to help will be of great help.


----------



## ALKB

calorific said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for German Job Seeker Visa on 13/11/2019 and it was rejected on 23/11/2019. From the lette, it says I had lacked preparedness for JSV and Financial proof is not sufficient.
> 
> 1. I had produced some letters (3 to 4 German employers responses on interviews and interview schedules).
> 2. I had shown proof of 4 Lakhs (3 Lakhs FD and 1 Lakhs in Bank account) in total of around 5 thousand euros.
> 3. I had showed accommodation booking from "Booking.com" for 1 month.
> 4. I had provided schengen travel insurance for 6 months.
> 
> I am not sure what to do next, what is the lack of preparedness and how to proceed further?
> 
> Anyone in this fourm had similar experiences, and willing to help will be of great help.




What is FD?

It sounds like your cover letter/statement about why you want to go to Germany and how you want to go about finding a job and how that would impact your future career was not detailed enough.

Could you post what you had written? Omitting any personal information, of course.


----------



## calorific

*My Cover Letter*

To,
German Mission 
Bangalore India,

Respected Sir/Madam,
Sub: Regarding issue of German Job Seeker Visa for finding appropriate job opportunities in Germany.
I, NAME, am applying for Job Seeker Visa for Germany and requesting you to issue the same. I hold a Bachelor’s Degree in Engineering and have 12+ years of experience in the IT industry. I was advised by few of my friends and acquaintances that my skillset and job roles have a huge demand in the German Labour market, and after exploring some of the available opportunities online, I have decided, with full mind, to apply for the Job Seeker Visa to enable me capitalize on the available opportunities. 
Introduction: My full name is NAME, Passport Number: PASS1234. I hold a Bachelor’s Degree in Civil Engineering, I completed my degree in September 2006 and started my career in IT industry in March 2007. I started as a Trainee Engineer and have advanced my career in IT industry and I am now a Principal Software Engineer in IT Captive of one the biggest mutual fund house in US, COMPANY. I have around 12+ years of experience in the IT industry, having experience in the latest and in-demand a technologies, spanning from Backend systems, Middleware systems and Frontend Systems. 
I have scored an 8 (Overall) in the English language test, IELTS. I am very fluent and have good command over English. I would have no difficulty in conversing in the work place using. Also, I am very keen on learning the German language, I have started learning basics of German. I intend to learn the German Language from a Language Coaching Centre, and while searching for Job in German, I plan to dedicate a fixed amount of time to German, daily.
Motivation: Germany has always been the Leader in Technology, Innovation and Entrepreneurship. German is an economic power-house in Europe. It houses some of the greatest technology companies such as Siemens, Robert Bosch and many others. Germany has huge demand in the IT sector. Various banks, financial institutions, automotive, Telecom and other sectors are undergoing a tremendous change and are looking to revolutionize their IT infrastructure. This presents ample opportunity for me to explore the German market for a Job. A job opportunity in Germany is more than an employment, but, it is an opportunity to be a part of something innovative, something novel. I can interact directly with various stake holders and thus I would be able to find and avenue to fully realize my potential.
Search: I have explored multiple avenues to search for a Job. I have created my profiles in multiple job portals such as Stepstone.de, Monster.de etc, also, I have been regularly using arbeitsagentur.de, the official German Job listing portal to find more opportunities. I have created profiles in Xing and LinkedIn, the professional networking sites to find more opportunities. I could see ample opportunities for my skill set and experience. 
From my research thus far, Berlin had the largest number of opportunities for my skillset, thus I plan to arrive in Berlin, and find a shared accommodation and I shall start my job search. Also, I plan to enrol in Volkshochschule in Berlin to Learn German.
Personally, I have 2 friends, one in Munich and one in Frankfurt who are keen to help me to find a job in Germany, by the way of referrals and professional networking. 
I am unable to attend any interviews or manage demonstrate my skills as I am not in Germany. 
Funding: I have saved around Rs. 400.000/- INR or around 5000/-Euros in a separate account, for the purpose of funding my stay in Berlin. I am planning to rent a small one bedroom shared apartment or a studio apartment for a single person in the range of 400 to 500 Euros per month, which is 3000 euros for six months. I will use the remainder of the funds to finance my stay for other things such as mobile, food and transport. I will also, purchase a 50000 EUR, travel insurance for any exigencies during my stay. I am hopefully of finding a Job within the stipulated time of 06 Months, thus I have sufficient funds to finance my stay.
Despite all my efforts and in case of me being unable to land a Job, I will return to India just before the expiry of the Job Seeker Visa.
I satisfy the basic criteria of Job Seeker Visa, and thus I believe I am eligible for grant of the Job Seeker Visa.

Thanking you,
Name


----------



## calorific

ALKB said:


> What is FD?
> 
> It sounds like your cover letter/statement about why you want to go to Germany and how you want to go about finding a job and how that would impact your future career was not detailed enough.
> 
> Could you post what you had written? Omitting any personal information, of course.


FD is Fixed Deposit, like Term Deposit which pays higher rate of interest than normal account. The Amount remains with bank till the end of term or liquidation.

I have posted my cover letter in this post.


----------



## ALKB

calorific said:


> FD is Fixed Deposit, like Term Deposit which pays higher rate of interest than normal account. The Amount remains with bank till the end of term or liquidation.
> 
> I have posted my cover letter in this post.


Is that readily accessible? AKA liquid?

Does the guidance for the jobseeker visa state that a Fixed Deposit in India is acceptable as financial evidence?

A blocked account at Deutsche Bank would probably have been better.


----------



## ALKB

calorific said:


> To,
> German Mission
> Bangalore India,
> 
> Respected Sir/Madam,
> Sub: Regarding issue of German Job Seeker Visa for finding appropriate job opportunities in Germany.
> I, NAME, am applying for Job Seeker Visa for Germany and requesting you to issue the same. I hold a Bachelor’s Degree in Engineering and have 12+ years of experience in the IT industry. I was advised by few of my friends and acquaintances that my skillset and job roles have a huge demand in the German Labour market, and after exploring some of the available opportunities online, I have decided, with full mind, to apply for the Job Seeker Visa to enable me capitalize on the available opportunities.
> Introduction: My full name is NAME, Passport Number: PASS1234. I hold a Bachelor’s Degree in Civil Engineering, I completed my degree in September 2006 and started my career in IT industry in March 2007. I started as a Trainee Engineer and have advanced my career in IT industry and I am now a Principal Software Engineer in IT Captive of one the biggest mutual fund house in US, COMPANY. I have around 12+ years of experience in the IT industry, having experience in the latest and in-demand a technologies, spanning from Backend systems, Middleware systems and Frontend Systems.
> I have scored an 8 (Overall) in the English language test, IELTS. I am very fluent and have good command over English. I would have no difficulty in conversing in the work place using. Also, I am very keen on learning the German language, I have started learning basics of German. I intend to learn the German Language from a Language Coaching Centre, and while searching for Job in German, I plan to dedicate a fixed amount of time to German, daily.
> Motivation: Germany has always been the Leader in Technology, Innovation and Entrepreneurship. German is an economic power-house in Europe. It houses some of the greatest technology companies such as Siemens, Robert Bosch and many others. Germany has huge demand in the IT sector. Various banks, financial institutions, automotive, Telecom and other sectors are undergoing a tremendous change and are looking to revolutionize their IT infrastructure. This presents ample opportunity for me to explore the German market for a Job. A job opportunity in Germany is more than an employment, but, it is an opportunity to be a part of something innovative, something novel. I can interact directly with various stake holders and thus I would be able to find and avenue to fully realize my potential.
> Search: I have explored multiple avenues to search for a Job. I have created my profiles in multiple job portals such as Stepstone.de, Monster.de etc, also, I have been regularly using arbeitsagentur.de, the official German Job listing portal to find more opportunities. I have created profiles in Xing and LinkedIn, the professional networking sites to find more opportunities. I could see ample opportunities for my skill set and experience.
> From my research thus far, Berlin had the largest number of opportunities for my skillset, thus I plan to arrive in Berlin, and find a shared accommodation and I shall start my job search. Also, I plan to enrol in Volkshochschule in Berlin to Learn German.
> Personally, I have 2 friends, one in Munich and one in Frankfurt who are keen to help me to find a job in Germany, by the way of referrals and professional networking.
> I am unable to attend any interviews or manage demonstrate my skills as I am not in Germany.
> Funding: I have saved around Rs. 400.000/- INR or around 5000/-Euros in a separate account, for the purpose of funding my stay in Berlin. I am planning to rent a small one bedroom shared apartment or a studio apartment for a single person in the range of 400 to 500 Euros per month, which is 3000 euros for six months. I will use the remainder of the funds to finance my stay for other things such as mobile, food and transport. I will also, purchase a 50000 EUR, travel insurance for any exigencies during my stay. I am hopefully of finding a Job within the stipulated time of 06 Months, thus I have sufficient funds to finance my stay.
> Despite all my efforts and in case of me being unable to land a Job, I will return to India just before the expiry of the Job Seeker Visa.
> I satisfy the basic criteria of Job Seeker Visa, and thus I believe I am eligible for grant of the Job Seeker Visa.
> 
> Thanking you,
> Name


Okay, so I have read through it once and I am about to go to bed, so just a few initial thoughts:

You did not mention that you had booked accommodation for the first month. In your letter you sound like you will land in Berlin and set out, suitcase in hand, hoping to find a place for the night. Did you include any research about availability of apartments in your price range and how to find (a furnished?) one for a relatively short amount of time? The arrangement you are proposing is atypical to the German rental market and Berlin as a severe housing shortage.

I think your skillset description has to be more specific, like: I specifically did XYZ previously and these are the companies that I researched in Berlin that want very similar things done, so I have contacted their HR departments, this was their reaction and so on and so forth... 

Have you actively tried to get sponsored without the jobseeker visa? Loads of people get sponsored doing online video call interviews.

You don't write anything about how you researched German culture and how you think you will be able to cope. (My husband is from Pakistan - believe me, the differences are staggering and sometimes in the most unexpected places/scenarios.) Also, it sounds like you'd arrive in winter, you brave soul. I know a few people from the subcontinent who fall into winter depression the moment the days start getting shorter and don't want to leave their beds because even their (immensely overheated) apartments seem too cold to them.

You also don't write anything about your personal life. Are you married? Do you have children? Are they going to join you in Germany once you have a job or will they stay in India? Does your wife work? If yes, does she have transferable skills? Are the children, if you have any, of an age that would still make it easy for them to integrate into the German school system? Do you leave elderly parents behind?

It might also help, if you do the A1 exam and add the certificate to your supporting documents.

You might also want to have an English native speaker look over your letter to weed out any typos (German where it should be Germany, for instance) and unusual phrasing 

Good night


----------



## masimshehzad

ALKB said:


> Okay, so I have read through it once and I am about to go to bed, so just a few initial thoughts:
> 
> You did not mention that you had booked accommodation for the first month. In your letter you sound like you will land in Berlin and set out, suitcase in hand, hoping to find a place for the night. Did you include any research about availability of apartments in your price range and how to find (a furnished?) one for a relatively short amount of time? The arrangement you are proposing is atypical to the German rental market and Berlin as a severe housing shortage.
> 
> I think your skillset description has to be more specific, like: I specifically did XYZ previously and these are the companies that I researched in Berlin that want very similar things done, so I have contacted their HR departments, this was their reaction and so on and so forth...
> 
> Have you actively tried to get sponsored without the jobseeker visa? Loads of people get sponsored doing online video call interviews.
> 
> You don't write anything about how you researched German culture and how you think you will be able to cope. (My husband is from Pakistan - believe me, the differences are staggering and sometimes in the most unexpected places/scenarios.) Also, it sounds like you'd arrive in winter, you brave soul. I know a few people from the subcontinent who fall into winter depression the moment the days start getting shorter and don't want to leave their beds because even their (immensely overheated) apartments seem too cold to them.
> 
> You also don't write anything about your personal life. Are you married? Do you have children? Are they going to join you in Germany once you have a job or will they stay in India? Does your wife work? If yes, does she have transferable skills? Are the children, if you have any, of an age that would still make it easy for them to integrate into the German school system? Do you leave elderly parents behind?
> 
> It might also help, if you do the A1 exam and add the certificate to your supporting documents.
> 
> You might also want to have an English native speaker look over your letter to weed out any typos (German where it should be Germany, for instance) and unusual phrasing
> 
> Good night


How to know which employer can sponsor and which cant? Where to find them? stepstone? LinkedIn?


----------



## Bevdeforges

masimshehzad said:


> How to know which employer can sponsor and which cant? Where to find them? stepstone? LinkedIn?


Employers don't generally "advertise" if they can (or are willing to) sponsor a foreign applicant. It's a certain amount of hassle and expense for them and basically they greatly prefer to hire local candidates (i.e. those already authorized to work in the country).

What you need to do is to market yourself to them as having some skill, experience or training that is difficult to find in the area or in the position they are posting. And it may or may not involve your area of formal training - sometimes it relates to a language, or experience with a country or culture, or simply experience in working in an international environment with a wide range of people and cultures.


----------



## *Sunshine*

calorific said:


> Funding: I have saved around Rs. 400.000/- INR or around 5000/-Euros in a separate account, for the purpose of funding my stay in Berlin. I am planning to rent a small one bedroom shared apartment or a studio apartment for a single person in the range of 400 to 500 Euros per month, which is 3000 euros for six months. I will use the remainder of the funds to finance my stay for other things such as mobile, food and transport. I will also, purchase a 50000 EUR, travel insurance for any exigencies during my stay. I am hopefully of finding a Job within the stipulated time of 06 Months, thus I have sufficient funds to finance my stay


I realise that this post is too late for the thread starter, however, I'm really not surprised that the application was refused on the grounds of insufficient funds. A furnished studio costs more than 500€/month and 2000€ is not enough to cover 6 months of expenses when new to Germany. 

Overall the cover letter highlights the posters unrealistic expectations and probably does more damage than anything else.


----------



## amolm

I know its 2021 now and it is a late reply to this thread...
But, I wanted to share my view on the rejection.

As stated in the letter "you lacked preparedness for JSV and Financial proof is not sufficient." 

I believe, most of the counselors will give more weight to your Deutsch language preparedness. If you know German, you really make a point that you are Serious and prepared to move to Germany. 
It also helps you to understand their culture. 

For Financial proof- 5000 Euros are definitely insufficient amount -You can "Survive" with that amount but you will not be prepared for any ad hoc expenses. You should have at least 7000 Euros in the BLOCKED account (not in FD in a local bank). 

These are 2 solid reasons for the rejection I believe.


----------

